# Adding suffix to your name



## RobertAlfanoNJEMT (Jan 18, 2016)

does anyone add EMT to their name when signing? 

For example: Robert H. Alfano, EMT-B 

If so when do you write it?

To me it just doesn't seem to be significant enough of a certification to add but some people at my squad write it...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 18, 2016)

Nope. I haven't seen any EMTs or medics do it around here.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 18, 2016)

For charts i add fpc, emtp to the end of my name. My last employer wanted it that way and now it's habit.


----------



## squirrel15 (Jan 18, 2016)

I do it at the end of internal emails and include my employee number. That's the only time, so it's more of a signature and not just a name at the bottom of an email.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 18, 2016)

Every time I sign my receipt at the store I write ______ _______ EMT. 

Soley so they show me some respect.


----------



## Fleury14 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hahaha yeah I do it all the time. Especially after pulling up to mickey d's in my personal vehicle with lights on while wearing my bunker gear.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 18, 2016)

Just about the only time I attach a suffix to my name is when I'm signing something for "official" purposes that are connected with my job. When signing checks, I'll just do "Akulahawk" (obviously not my real name  ) but when signing narcotics logs at work or discharge paperwork, it's "Akulahawk, RN" or something very similar. Almost never do I add the rest of the alphabet soup...for it would probably end up looking like this:



> Akulahawk, BS, ADN, RN, EMTP, ACLS, PALS, PHTLS



There's almost as many letters in my suffix (as above) as there are in my real name...


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 18, 2016)

I never had need for suffixes....I always elevated myself quickly to where I only needed to use my first name and that is all anyone else needed to reference me. If you do not know my name, then you are not worthy. But then I leveled up beyond that and now:

These days I am all about the Prefixes....


----------



## ERDoc (Jan 18, 2016)

I try to avoid adding MD at all costs.  Eh, even if I did add it, no one would be able to read it.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 18, 2016)

Prefixes just aren't my thing... I would rather NOT let my prefixes lead me into a room.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 18, 2016)

I can see adding just "EMT" or "EMT-P" when signing a chart or something, but that's about it. Even that seems unnecessary, though. Anyone reading the chart will know what your basic certification level is, and as far as any extra credentials like your degree or something, they just don't matter.

I'm not gonna lie though, I used to take every opportunity to flaunt my alphabet soup, and at one point I had just about all the alphabet soup there was to be had a by a nurse-paramedic. Until one day when it dawned on my how dumb and attention-starved it looked. Nurses are the absolute worst for this. It's just embarrassing to flight nurses list "RN, BSN, CFRN, CCRN, CEN, CTNR, EMTP, FP-C, CCEMTP, CMTE" after their name. Just get over yourself. No one cares.


----------



## MrJones (Jan 18, 2016)

Adding the suffixes is a common practice in academic circles; for some reason it adds a level of credibility to the holder. As a street medic? Not so much.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 18, 2016)

Only time I've put a tittle or suffix after my name like that has only ever been on official forms that specifically asked for it, and that's pretty much only always been Army forms (e.g. putting "SGT/E-5" in the box that wants to know my "Rank/Grade" that's usually right next to the boxes to print your name, sign it, and then put the date), can't really think of an EMS company that wanted a signature with my EMT suffix attached to it, never had to do that for a PCR or other kind of memo. I can see listing your official job title in an email signature line if you're writing an official company email/memo like "Operations Manager" "Communications Center Supervisor" "Station 14 Crew Chief" etc but certainly not the alphabet soup examples given above. And this is in an official work capacity where people (should) know at least most of those suffix's...imagine signing something at the bank, or DMV, or the check at a restaurant or somewhere else where people probably don't even know there's a difference between an EMT and a Pararmedic, so if you write something like "Jim37F, EMT-1, NREMT-B, PHTLS" or whatever they may decide you're having a stroke by writing a bunch of seemingly random meaningless letters after your name lol


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 18, 2016)

My company recently added the EMT-B/EMT-P/CCRN/Observer boxes @ the bottom of the PCR, next to the signature line, we just have to check these prior to submitting. That's as far as using the suffix goes for me


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jan 19, 2016)

From my experience PCR or ePCR normally has a field to be populated populated for name of the EMT or the Paramedic in the appropriate fields, eliminating the need. Using it outside of that context, it depends. For most professional matters where it holds some relevance I say use it. I had to write a patient care guide for diabetes the other day. In my opinion, I felt it relevant to list I was a paramedic next to my name as the author. Obviously, on this forum I use it... Although I suppose that is questionable, this is the only place I use it in a non-professional setting, and I am also sort of anonymous here, so its part of my online identity for this environment. Mainly anything directly connected to being a paramedic or how announcing myself as a paramedic could be relevant to whatever I am applying it to.  I think using it in any personal manner is pretty corny and obnoxious, just like those whacker shirts, stickers, hats, ect that scream look at me. I work with people who put it in their personal email signature for gmail, hotmail, ect (non work related), Barf!


----------



## ThadeusJ (Jan 19, 2016)

If you are licensed or certified, your professional suffix indicates WHY you can write what you are writing.  However, other degrees or certifications shouldn't be placed there.  Its what you are licensed to do, really. For example, nurses are licensed to practice and normally its the RN that allows them to practice.  If they have a BScRN, that's their degree, not their license(i.e. you can get through university but flub your licensure).  In a previous life I earned a BSc, MBA as well as being a ,licensed RT.  I wrote RT on the charts and the BSc, MBA were left off.

I find it interesting that healthcare covets their degrees so now I place BSc, MBA on my business cards.  Personally I hate it but its a work culture thing.  If I placed the alphabet soup of letters for every course I took over the years it would look pretty stupid.


----------



## MrJones (Jan 19, 2016)

ThadeusJ said:


> If you are licensed or certified, your professional suffix indicates WHY you can write what you are writing.  However, other degrees or certifications shouldn't be placed there.  Its what you are licensed to do, really. For example, nurses are licensed to practice and normally its the RN that allows them to practice.  If they have a BScRN, that's their degree, not their license(i.e. you can get through university but flub your licensure).  In a previous life I earned a BSc, MBA as well as being a ,licensed RT.  I wrote RT on the charts and the BSc, MBA were left off.
> 
> I find it interesting that healthcare covets their degrees so now I place BSc, MBA on my business cards.  Personally I hate it but its a work culture thing.  If I placed the alphabet soup of letters for every course I took over the years it would look pretty stupid.



Why do you include the BSc? Possession of an MBA implies possession of a lesser degree. In my experience, if you're going to use the alphabet approach you include your highest academic degree, your licensure and any fellowships you might hold (for example, Duncan Deauxnought, MBA, NRP, FAWM)


----------



## ThadeusJ (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm from the (perhaps) old school where the only suffix one should address yourself with is the licensure (MD, RN, RRT, EMT, P.Eng, DDS, etc.)  Some say PhD's get to add it because that's a higher level degree despite it not being a professional designation.  I personally add the BSc because there is a group of healthcare professionals in my home province in Canada that had all of their programs change to degree programs (from college diplomas).  Once the new set of grads entering the workplace suddenly had degrees, they really it over the more experienced college educated colleagues.  I personally didn't see an improvement in patient care but that's my observation.  Nonetheless, the fact that they had a degree was really something, so I started adding it to my business cards so I could earn the right to talk to them (I earned it in Marine Biology 30 years ago).


----------



## Tigger (Jan 19, 2016)

When I sign paper work documents I put my ID number on them as well. Just a habit and not every form has a place for a printed name.


----------



## medichopeful (Jan 23, 2016)

RobertAlfanoNJEMT said:


> does anyone add EMT to their name when signing?
> 
> For example: Robert H. Alfano, EMT-B
> 
> ...



I don't add EMT, don't really see the point.  When I'm signing official documents for my nursing job, I do write "RN" after my signature.


----------



## Anonymous555 (Jan 23, 2016)

You shouldn't add EMT


----------



## MrJones (Jan 25, 2016)

Anonymous555 said:


> You shouldn't add EMT



Why not?


----------



## Pond Life (Jan 25, 2016)

I was advised to insert my academic qualifications on official documents (letters and emails) and to place my professional designation on a separate line as part of an address if it's applicable to external professional communications.
Otherwise leave all that stuff off as it just looks like your boasting about achievements.

I do have a question though. What is the etiquette for 2 degrees at the same level - it 2 x MSc


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 25, 2016)

There's someone at my work who adds "NREMT, EMT-IV, EKG, EMD" to all emails.
 They are obviously pretty proud of the 2 day IV course and the 4 day general EKG course they took. 

It has turned into kind of a joke, so if anyone responds, they will add every cert they have as kind of a jab... Like
 "Sorry _____ I can't work for you Tuesday. 

-Signed ______
EMP-P, ACLS, PALS, AMLS, PHTLS, ITLS"


----------



## Srt4ever (Jan 25, 2016)

After passing NREMT you receive a letter stating you can add NREMT-P to the end of your name.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Jan 25, 2016)

My Emergency Management resume is headed with name, address, contact, blah blah. My name has the NREMT suffix, as I do believe it is worthy. If I get my CEM I'll replace it with that. I use NREMT instead of EMT-B (Texas licenses EMT-B's) because of the national recognition, and it is arguably "higher". Sure you need a license to practice, but the NREMT is a pretty key step to that process, and it shows extended CE involvement versus just state requirements. And it makes me feel a little better about myself!

I'll never agree with anyone putting the ACLS, BTLS, etc. CE tags on anything unless you also put AHA CPR/AED for HCP, US Citizen, Travis County Property Owner, Travis County Voter, Republican, got an A in A&P, and Class C driver's license. Then I accept your funny.

AT's seemed to be starting to get into this when I got off that boat. Graston certs, KT certs, etc.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Jan 25, 2016)

Srt4ever said:


> After passing NREMT you receive a letter stating you can add NREMT-P to the end of your name.



Any letters in the last few years should say "NRP", not "NREMT-P" for paramedics after the transition.

FWIW, I only sign post nominal letters related to EMS on one very specific log at the end of a shift if I am the crew leader/supervisor. That's it...and only because that log requires it to verify which medic was in charge of the shift. 

I don't really believe that any training/schooling/degrees less than a master's level degree should be included otherwise.


----------



## ThadeusJ (Jan 26, 2016)

Grimes said:


> My Emergency Management resume is headed with name, address, contact, blah blah. My name has the NREMT suffix, as I do believe it is worthy. If I get my CEM I'll replace it with that. I use NREMT instead of EMT-B (Texas licenses EMT-B's) because of the national recognition, and it is arguably "higher". Sure you need a license to practice, but the NREMT is a pretty key step to that process, and it shows extended CE involvement versus just state requirements. And it makes me feel a little better about myself!
> 
> I'll never agree with anyone putting the ACLS, BTLS, etc. CE tags on anything unless you also put AHA CPR/AED for HCP, US Citizen, Travis County Property Owner, Travis County Voter, Republican, got an A in A&P, and Class C driver's license. Then I accept your funny.
> 
> AT's seemed to be starting to get into this when I got off that boat. Graston certs, KT certs, etc.




You forgot your Sam's Club card...


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Jan 26, 2016)

ThadeusJ said:


> You forgot your Sam's Club card...



Oh, and LTC here in Texas!


----------



## BillThompson (Jan 26, 2016)

Every time. I earned it, it's a source of pride, and there's no reason not to be proud of what I have accomplished and the title I have earned.


----------



## MMiz (Jan 26, 2016)

To each their own.

I find it a bit ludicrous when I read an email signature that includes the alphabet soup.

Though there are a few exceptions, it seems that the more education one has, the less inclined they he or she is to include it in an email signature.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 26, 2016)

BillThompson said:


> Every time. I earned it, it's a source of pride, and there's no reason not to be proud of what I have accomplished and the title I have earned.


I also put all my other single-semester accomplishments. 

Rob
EMT-B, English 1A, Humanities 1, PE 5


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 26, 2016)

Grimes said:


> My Emergency Management resume is headed with name, address, contact, blah blah. My name has the NREMT suffix, as I do believe it is worthy. If I get my CEM I'll replace it with that. I use NREMT instead of EMT-B (Texas licenses EMT-B's) because of the national recognition, and it is arguably "higher". Sure you need a license to practice, but the NREMT is a pretty key step to that process, and it shows extended CE involvement versus just state requirements. And it makes me feel a little better myself!



In CA (a known substandard state), the NR is simply a step you have to pass in order to get your state card. Many people let it go after that unless they see a real possibility of leaving the state. Maintenance of NR is not required for recertification/license renewal.


----------



## BillThompson (Jan 27, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> I also put all my other single-semester accomplishments.
> 
> Rob
> EMT-B, English 1A, Humanities 1, PE 5



Yes, because those are remotely similar. People should be proud of their accomplishments. If a person putting a few letters behind their name is really that much of a problem for you I think the issue may lie with you and not the letters.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 27, 2016)

I wonder what my NCOIC would say if I signed my emails as SGT Jim37F BCT, AIT, BAC, WLC, CLS, ARCOM, AAM, GCM.....

If you're writing an official business document sign it with your job title "Operations Manager" "Communications Supervisor" "Flight Paramedic, Shift XX Tail#" "Crew Chief Station 14, 1402 B Shift" if you really wanna get fancy. You've already proved your credentials to everyone by getting the job title, no need to put 50 million letters. Prove to everyone you know your stuff by actually DOING it, not throwing random jumbles of letters at them. 

Anything outside writing official emails/documents at work or other job related stuff like academic research, i.e. the civilian world, I guarantee you people simply don't give a ****. They MAY know what an EMT is (I still get blank looks all the time when I tell people what I do when they ask, I have to explain to them I work on the ambulance for them to get it lol), I guarantee you they don't know, and don't particularly care what NREMT or PHTLS or whatever else is. Do you really care if your accountant roommate signs everything with CPA if it has nothing to do with their job? Would you even begin to know what sort of alphabet soup credentials he might have that he could add? What about your drinking buddy who's a plumber, does he need to sign his bar receipts with his Journey level?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 27, 2016)

BillThompson said:


> Yes, because those are remotely similar. People should be proud of their accomplishments. If a person putting a few letters behind their name is really that much of a problem for you I think the issue may lie with you and not the letters.


I'm not sure I have a "problem" with it... But like somebody who plasters their vehicle with responder-themed stickers,  it is a sign of being new and excited. If I then heard that you were a 10-year basic slinging war stories of your illustrious IFT career, then I would have a good idea who you are; I'd ask you some World of Warcraft question followed by your ham radio call sign and where your next reenactor gig will be.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 27, 2016)

I still love when I see medics in my area sign with "MICP". That is not our job title (no where in my area of SoCal uses Mobile Intensive Care Paramedics) and the ones I have seen use it do not have any critical care training or experience.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jan 27, 2016)

Courtesy of the NREMT official Facebook page


*National Registry of Emergency Medical Technicians (NREMT)*
September 20, 2012 ·


_"How to Use Your New Professional Provider Level Designation

During the next four years everyone in EMS will be going through a "transition" from levels of certification designated in the 1990's to new titles with new interventions and responsibilities. These new titles result in new post-nominal letters--the abbreviations placed after your name to identify the achievement of educational degrees, certifications, office/positions, and/or honors.
Current Nationally Certified (active and inactive) individuals are authorized and entitled to display the following post-nominal letters beginning at the following dates:

EMR and EMT Providers
If you took your initial exam at one of these levels or transitioned to one of the new levels through recertification (and received your new NREMT certification card), you can use the new NREMR or NREMT professional designations immediately.

PARAMEDIC Providers
The new NRP designation will become effective in January 2013. When you take your initial exam after January 2013, your new certification card will reflect this new provider level and you can start using this new designation. If you currently hold NREMT-P certification, you may use the new designation once you have completed your state approved transition and receive your new NREMT certification card, indicating Paramedic as the provider level.

AEMT Providers
If you took the new AEMT course after June 1, 2011 you can use the new NRAEMT designation.

You may not continue to display the above post-nominal letters if your national certification is expired, revoked, or lapses for any reason. The NREMT does not recognize any other post-nominal letters or variations on the above.

*In general, educational degrees precede professional credentials. Typically, only the highest degree obtained is used when you must achieve one credential in order to obtain another (for example, since you must be an EMT in order to be eligible to be a Paramedic, only the designation NRP is necessary.)

Usually, all professional credentials are listed in the order they were earned. For example, all of the following are correct:

John Smith, AS, NREMR 
Jane Doe, BSN, RN, NRP, CCRN 
John Doe, MEd, NRAMET 
Jane Smith, NREMT*

You have worked hard to earn and maintain your national EMS certification and the NREMT encourages you to proudly distinguish yourself by using the appropriate post-nominal letters in your professional communications and documentation. Achieving and maintaining national EMS certification is a considerable professional and personal accomplishment that deserves to be recognized. We encourage all current nationally certified EMS professionals to proudly display the above credentials in recognition of your considerable accomplishment and dedicated service."_


----------



## ThadeusJ (Jan 27, 2016)

Right after I completed my MBA I read an article from a recruiter that stated that he'd toss resumes that placed "MBA" after their names because that was bragging and not a professional designation (along with BSc, BA, etc).  Yes you can be proud but do it on your own time and not as advertising. It was rather deflating since I accomplished it part-time while working full time as well as having a part time gig as a flight RT (plus 3 little kids).  But when I signed the charts, does anyone really care?  Afterwards I got a chuckle when I met people who earned a BSc and was waving it about and I casually mention, "Well, I have one too as well as a MBA.  Good for you now get back to work".


----------



## ERDoc (Jan 27, 2016)

I just don't get the need to boast about your credentials/certs when it is irrelevant.  When I email my kids cub scout leader, they really don't care that I am an MD.  They care about how much popcorn was sold.  Even in professional related communication the alphabet soup is unnecessary and comes off as attention seeking.  The only time I think it is relevant is when you are lecturing or giving a presentation.  It lets your audience know your level of expertise.  Do people seriously put things like IV and EKG?  Good to know.  I will start signing my stuff:

ERDoc, MD, BSc, ATLS, ACLS, BLS, CPR, AED, CVL, IV, EKG, Chest tube, Intubation and difficult airway, Cardioversion, Splinting, Suturing, Stapling, Procedural Sedation, Foreign Body Removal, All Round Nice Guy

I don't even write MD on my charts.  I figure the pre-printed part underneath the line where I put my signature that says, "Physician Signature" gets the point across.


----------



## squirrel15 (Jan 27, 2016)

ERDoc said:


> All Round Nice Guy


Its OK, you don't have to put your body type lol.


----------



## ERDoc (Jan 27, 2016)

squirrel15 said:


> Its OK, you don't have to put your body type lol.


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 27, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I still love when I see medics in my area sign with "MICP". That is not our job title (no where in my area of SoCal uses Mobile Intensive Care Paramedics) and the ones I have seen use it do not have any critical care training or experience.


Only MICP I still know of is Dr. Baxtor Larmon but he's real old school LA county medic from back when that was their actual title.


----------



## Underoath87 (Jan 28, 2016)

I'll only add it it I'm signing off a student's paperwork as a preceptor or something similar.


----------



## wilderness911 (Feb 1, 2016)

Wilderness911, 6.279"

That usually takes care of things. Never bring a knife to a gunfight...


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Feb 2, 2016)

luke_31 said:


> Only MICP I still know of is Dr. Baxtor Larmon but he's real old school LA county medic from back when that was their actual title.



I could be wrong, but I think a state (maybe New Jersey?) has MICPs.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 2, 2016)

joshrunkle35 said:


> I could be wrong, but I think a state (maybe New Jersey?) has MICPs.


Texas medics could theoretically push for it, since a medic unit is state designated as a MICU unit.


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 2, 2016)

Alaska uses the MICP designation for their paramedics. I think they still use EMT I-III just to be different too.


----------



## Summit (Feb 2, 2016)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> Courtesy of the NREMT official Facebook page
> 
> _*Usually, all professional credentials are listed in the order they were earned. For example, all of the following are correct:*_


Not quite... it should be (for the US):

1. Highest degree in the discipline presenting
2. Highest degree in other disciplines
3. Licenses then *major* certifications in order of *relevance to discipline presenting in communication!*

*Typically, try to limit to 3 or less of the most relevent post nominals* (particularly outside of academia/professional organizations) but there are times that maybe should be exceptions to that rule... RNs love their post nominals for example. RNs also have a unconventional habit of listing their RN before anything else, which is not the accepted style for US academia.

*So lets say Mr. Nur Smedic has MBA BSN ASN MSN NRP CCRN CFRN RN*

If they are the director of an ambulance service, then they would sign the email to their state professional organization:
*Nur Smedic, MBA, MSN, RN, NRP, CFRN, CCRN*
Or a business card:
*Nur Smedic, MBA, MSN, NRP*

But if they are a flight nurse then they would be presented at a CE conference:
*Nur Smedic, MSN, MBA, RN, CFRN, CCRN, NRP*
Or on a business card:
*Nur SMedic, MSN, RN, CFRN*

There is also a US school of academic style that would shift the non-discipline degrees to the end. Please note that these conventions vary by country.

In the hospital environment, it is common to stack post nominals in your premade email sigline, so I do. But, I never sign RN after my name on any charts or paperwork...


----------



## Pond Life (Feb 3, 2016)

How should 2 x MSc be written?
wondered for a while but no one has given me good advise yet?


----------



## Summit (Feb 3, 2016)

Pond Life said:


> How should 2 x MSc be written?
> wondered for a while but no one has given me good advise yet?


The proper way in the UK is not so familiar to me... but here it goes:

Do you have bachelors? (those first... unless they were integral in the MSc then omit the BSc) Are they from the same institution? If so, not spaces and group by uni. So say you went to King's College for your BSc and one MSc, while you got your other MSc from University of Queensland (put non UK degrees last last)

Pond Life, BSc MSc KCL, MSc Queensland

But don't forget to list your religious orders, civil and military honours first...


----------



## Pond Life (Feb 5, 2016)

One MSc is Cardiology from Sussex and the other MSc is Advanced Healthcare Practice from Peninsula Medical School. Both UK and I went straight to them bypassing the BSc pathway.
Until now I've only written Pond Life MSc, PgDip and left the other MSc out of the loop totally as I thought it looked daft writing MSc., MSc., PgDip
cheers for your help


----------



## DrParasite (Feb 14, 2016)

ThadeusJ said:


> Right after I completed my MBA I read an article from a recruiter that stated that he'd toss resumes that placed "MBA" after their names because that was bragging and not a professional designation (along with BSc, BA, etc).  Yes you can be proud but do it on your own time and not as advertising.


Forgive my bluntness, but that recruiter is an idiot. For every retard that does that, 10 will look at the resume because they know you have already earned your MBA, and will trash your resume if you don't have MBA in the top line.  They don't want to have to search to see if you have your MBA, they want to look at it and know instantly if you have one.

Personally, I only list my "suffixes" in my formal email signature, for work. 

On a resume, I don't list it as a suffix, but I will list where I obtained my education.  but that's just a personal preference.


----------



## E tank (Jun 13, 2021)

Some of these do very much cross into the absurd....






kinda reminds me of some nursing brass meetings I've been forced to attend...


----------

